# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय

## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 


यौन शक्ति को बढ़ाने व खोई हुई ताकत वापस लाने के लिए असरोल की जड़ का पावडर तथा कासनी हीरो व अरेबियन तेल लाभदायक सिद्ध होते हैं। इन औषधियों से किसी भी प्रकार के यौन संबंधी समस्याएँ होने पर इस्तेमाल करें लाभप्रद सिद्ध होगी। इस दवा को हिंदी में बबूल के रस के नाम से जाना जाता है।

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 


अकाकिया : 
अकाकिया बबूल की फलियों तथा पत्तों का रस है जिसे सुखाकर टिकिया बनायी जाती है। 
यह दवा पेशाब में धातु तथा स्वप्न दोष के लिए अचूक औषधि है। 
जो व्यक्ति इस तरह के रोग से ग्रसित है उन्हें बबूल का रस 1 से 1 1/2 ग्रा. तक सेवन करना चाहिए। 
इसके अलावा अकाकिया अन्य बीमारियों में भी लाभकारी हैं जैसे- 
खूनी पेचिश, 
श्वेत प्रदर,
 आँख आना, 
मुँह में छाले होना 
आँतों में खराश गर्मी के  कारण उत्पन्न होने वाली सूजन एवं गाँठ।

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 



वीर्य का पतलापन दूर करने वाली दवा भिंडी : 
भिंडी से सभी लोग परिचित हैं।
 भिंडी वीर्य को गाढ़ा करती है तथा संभोग की शक्ति को बढ़ाती है। 
जिन व्यक्तियों का वीर्य पतला हो उन्हें नर्म व मुलायम भिंडी जिसमें बीज न पड़े हों इसका पावडर पाँच से सात ग्रा. तक सेवन करना चाहिए। 

भिंडी की सब्जी पाचन शक्ति के अनुसार खानी चाहिए। 
भिंडी के अन्य औषधीय गुण मूत्र द्वार में छीलन सूजन मूत्र त्यागते समय दर्द और सूजन में इसका काढ़ा लाभकारी है।
 शरीर में खून की कमी की शिकायत दूर करती है।
 खून को बढ़ाती है।

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 



यौन-शक्ति बढ़ाने के प्रभावी घरेलु उपाय: 

1) लहुसन:- 
कच्चे लहसुन की 2-3 कलियो का प्रतिदिन सेवन करना यौन-शाक्ति बढ़ाने का बेहतरीन घरेलु उपचार है 

2) प्याज:- 
लहसुन के बाद प्याज एक और कारगर उपाय है। सफेद कच्चे प्याज का प्रयोग अपने नित्य आहार मे करें

3) काले चने:- 
काले-चने से बने खाद्य-पदार्थ जैसे डोसा आदि का हफ्ते मे 2-3 बार प्रयोग काफी लाभकारी होता है

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 



4) गाजर:- 
150 ग्राम बारीक कटी गाजर को एक उबले हुए अंडे के आधे हिस्से मे एक चम्मच शहद मिलाकर दिन में एक बार सेवन करे। 
इसका प्रयोग लगातार 1-2 महीने तक करें 

5) भिंडी:-
 प्राचीन भारतीय साहित्य के अनुसार 5-10 ग्राम भिंडी की ज़ड के पाउडर को एक गिलास दूध तथा दो चम्मच मिश्री मे मिलाकर नित्य सेवन करने से आपकी यौन-शक्ति कभी कम नही प़डेगी 

6) सफे द मूसली:-
 यूनानी चिकित्सा के अनुसार सफेद मूसली का प्रयोग भी बेहद लाभदायक होता है। 
15 ग्राम सफेद मूसली को एक कप दूध मे उबालकर दिन मे दो बार पीने से यौन-शक्ति बढ़ती है।

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 


7) सहजन:- 
15 ग्राम सहजन के फूलो को 250 मिली दूध मे उबालकर सूप बनाए। यौन-टौनिक के रूप मे इसका सेवन करे

8) अदरक:- 
आधा चम्मच अदरक का रस, एक चम्मच शहद तथा एक उबले हुए अंडे का आधा हिस्सा, सभी को मिलकार मिश्रण बनाए प्रतिदिन रात को सोने से पहले एक महीने तक सेवन करे 

9) खजूद:- 
बादाम, पिस्ता खजूर तथा श्रीफल के बीजो को बराबर मात्रा मे लेकर मिश्रण बनाए। प्रतिदिन 100 ग्राम सेवन करे

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 



10) किशमिश:- 
30 ग्राम किशमिश को गुनगुने पानी मे धोए, 
200 मिली दूध मे उबाले तथा दिन मे तीन बार सेवन करे। 
ध्यान रखिए की प्रत्येक बार ताजा मिश्रण तैयार करे। 
धीरे धीरे 30 ग्राम किशमिश की मात्रा को 50 ग्राम तक करें।


11) ताजे फलो का सेवन:- 
यौन-शक्ति कमजोरी से पीडित रोगियो को शुरू में 5-5 घंटे के अंतराल से विशेष रूप से ताजा फलो का आधार लेना चाहिए
 उसके बाद वह पुन: अपनी नियमित खुराक धीरे-धीरे प्रारंभ कर सकते है। 
रोगी को धूम्रपान , शराब चाय तथा कॉफी के सेवन से बचना चाहिए,
 और विशेष रूप से सफेद चीनी तथा मैदे या उनसे बने उत्पादो का परहेज करना चाहिए।

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 


यौन-शाक्ति बढ़ाने के अन्य उपाय:- 

1) मालिश: 
सारे शरीर पर एक जोरदार मालिश, शरीर की सुस्त प़डी मांसपेशियो तथा तंत्रिकाओ को ऊर्जा प्रदान कर पुन:जीवित करने मे मदद करती है। 


2) ठंडा हिप स्त्रान: 
यौन अंगो की नसे श्रोणि क्षेत्र से नियत्रिंत होती है, इसलिए सुबह या शाम को दस मिनट के लिए ठंडा हिप स्त्रान अवश्य ले। 


3) योगासन: 
योगा, ध्यान और ऎसी कई अन्य सकारात्मक ऊर्जा तकनीकियों का प्रयोग करे जो आपके दिमाग को तनाव से मुक्त करता है
 तथा यौन ऊर्जा बढ़ाता है। 
द्रोणासन, सर्वागआसन, हलासन जैसे योगसान यौन-शक्ति बढ़ाने मे अत्यधिक लाभदायक होते है।

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय 



4) अंतराल: 
सेक्स दैनिस दिनचर्या का अभिन्न अंग है, हो सकता है कि आप इससे उबाऊ महसूस करने लगे
 इसलिए यौन-संबंध रोजाना ना बनाए, 
एक या दो दिन का अंतराल अवश्य रखे। 


5) मुद्राऎं : 
सेक्स भी एक कला है जिसे हमारी ऎतिहासिक पुस्तको मे विस्तार से समझाया गया है, 
जिस प्रकार नृत्यकला की मुद्राए होती है। 
उसी प्रकार यौन क्रियाओं क भी विभिन्न मुद्राऎं होती है। 
नित्य नई मुद्राओं का प्रयोग आपके यौन-जीवन मे नयेपन के साथ-साथ आपको फिट भी रखेगा। 
किसी मनोचिकित्सक की सलाह अवश्य ले इस बात का विशेष ध्यान रखिए कि आपक कोई भी उपाय चुने 
परन्तु उसका पूरी नियमितता के साथ प्रयोग करे 
ये अवश्य लाभदायक सिद्ध होगा 
और आप अपने यौन-जीवन को और अधिक सुखमय बना पाये

----------


## shriram

यौन शक्ति बढ़ने के और उससे सम्बंधित समस्याओ के अचूक उपाय

----------


## pkpasi

मित्र लिंग की लम्बाइ और चौडाइ बढाने का कोइ उपाय बताए

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> मित्र लिंग की लम्बाइ और चौडाइ बढाने का कोइ उपाय बताए


चौड़ाई? स्क्वायर शेप में है क्या? पहली बार सुन सुन रहा हूँ!

हमने दक्षिण भारतीय गाँवों में कण्डोम का प्रचार-प्रसार करने वाले कार्यकर्ताओं को एक लकड़ी के लिंग के साथ देखा है जिसके ऊपर वे कण्डोम चढ़ा-उतार कर गाँव वालों को ट्रेनिंग देते है। वही लकड़ी का लिंग अच्छा विकल्प है, क्योंकि लम्बाई-मोटाई वर्धक सारे विज्ञापन फर्जी होते हैं।

जो है उसी से काम चलाइए, क्योंकि फ़ीमेल organism के लिए कुछ ख़ास ट्रिक्स की ज़रूरत पड़ती है। वो सब आपको यहाँ नही बताया जा सकता। नहीं तो अनीता जी डण्डा लेकर दाैड़ा लेंगी। क्या अच्छा लगेगा- १५०० साल पुरानी तीन जन्मों वाली जान-पहचान वाला आपके कारण डण्डे खा रहा है!

----------


## prem_sagar

> मित्र लिंग की लम्बाइ और चौडाइ बढाने का कोइ उपाय बताए


मित्र , लिंग की लम्बाई या परिधि बढ़ाने वाला सर्जरी को छोड़ के कोई ट्रीटमेंट उपलभ्द नहीं है। ये सर्जरी प्रॉसेस  भी अभी तक इतना विकसित नहीं हुवा है की उसे सामान्य रूप से अंजाम दिया जा सके।  सर्जरी के परिणाम भी बहुधा संतोशजनक नहीं होते।  
कुल मिला कर कहे तो लिंग की लम्बाई या परिधि नहीं बड़ाई जा सकती।  
मित्र दुनिया में ९८% लोगो के पास सामान्य लम्बाई है , परन्तु लगभग  ४०% ये सोचते है की उनकी लंबे अपर्याप्त है।  सोचिये कितने लोग  कितनी भ्रान्ति का शिकार है।  फीमेल  सैटिस्फेक्शन और ऑर्गनिस्म  एक काम्प्लेक्स प्रोसेस है  और उसमे लिंग की लम्बाई का उतना महत्व नहीं होता जितना आर्ट ऑफ़ लव मेकिंग का होता है।  यहाँ तक की फीमेल ऑर्गनिजम बिना penetrative सेक्स के भी संभव है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> मित्र , लिंग की लम्बाई या परिधि बढ़ाने वाला सर्जरी को छोड़ के कोई ट्रीटमेंट उपलभ्द नहीं है। ये सर्जरी प्रॉसेस  भी अभी तक इतना विकसित नहीं हुवा है की उसे सामान्य रूप से अंजाम दिया जा सके।  सर्जरी के परिणाम भी बहुधा संतोशजनक नहीं होते।  
> कुल मिला कर कहे तो लिंग की लम्बाई या परिधि नहीं बड़ाई जा सकती।  
> मित्र दुनिया में ९८% लोगो के पास सामान्य लम्बाई है , परन्तु लगभग  ४०% ये सोचते है की उनकी लंबे अपर्याप्त है।  सोचिये कितने लोग  कितनी भ्रान्ति का शिकार है।  फीमेल  सैटिस्फेक्शन और ऑर्गनिस्म  एक काम्प्लेक्स प्रोसेस है  और उसमे लिंग की लम्बाई का उतना महत्व नहीं होता जितना आर्ट ऑफ़ लव मेकिंग का होता है।  यहाँ तक की फीमेल ऑर्गनिजम बिना penetrative सेक्स के भी संभव है


*************************
Awwwwww.... काफी अच्छी जानकारी है आपके पास। बड़ी खुशी हुई। Expected.

----------


## prem_sagar

> *************************
> Awwwwww.... काफी अच्छी जानकारी है आपके पास। बड़ी खुशी हुई। Expected.


धन्यवाद मित्र , , इस विषय की  जानकारी प्रेम सागर के पास नहीं होगी तो कहा होगी

----------


## Unregistered poxo

> मित्र , लिंग की लम्बाई या परिधि बढ़ाने वाला सर्जरी को छोड़ के कोई ट्रीटमेंट उपलभ्द नहीं है। ये सर्जरी प्रॉसेस  भी अभी तक इतना विकसित नहीं हुवा है की उसे सामान्य रूप से अंजाम दिया जा सके।  सर्जरी के परिणाम भी बहुधा संतोशजनक नहीं होते।  
> कुल मिला कर कहे तो लिंग की लम्बाई या परिधि नहीं बड़ाई जा सकती।  
> मित्र दुनिया में ९८% लोगो के पास सामान्य लम्बाई है , परन्तु लगभग  ४०% ये सोचते है की उनकी लंबे अपर्याप्त है।  सोचिये कितने लोग  कितनी भ्रान्ति का शिकार है।  फीमेल  सैटिस्फेक्शन और ऑर्गनिस्म  एक काम्प्लेक्स प्रोसेस है  और उसमे लिंग की लम्बाई का उतना महत्व नहीं होता जितना आर्ट ऑफ़ लव मेकिंग का होता है।  यहाँ तक की फीमेल ऑर्गनिजम बिना penetrative सेक्स के भी संभव है


अह्हा!!!
अरे भैया देखो ऐसो है कि आप जिस कॉम्पलेक्स प्रोसेस को नाम लेनो चाहते हैं वाको नाम ओर्गेज़्म होतो है।
वैसे मज़े की बात तो या है कि सालो ऑर्गेनिज़्म भी कॉम्पलेक्स होतो है पर वो प्रोसेस ना होतो है। आह्ह्हा हा!!!

----------


## prem_sagar

> अह्हा!!!
> अरे भैया देखो ऐसो है कि आप जिस कॉम्पलेक्स प्रोसेस को नाम लेनो चाहते हैं वाको नाम ओर्गेज़्म होतो है।
> वैसे मज़े की बात तो या है कि सालो ऑर्गेनिज़्म भी कॉम्पलेक्स होतो है पर वो प्रोसेस ना होतो है। आह्ह्हा हा!!!


टाइपोग्राफ़िकल मिस्टेक के  लिए खेद है जी ।  अंगरेजी को देवनागरी में  लिखने में कभी कभी हमसे  गलती हो जावे है भाया  .लेकिन शुक्र हे आप समझ तो गए। 
लेकिन मेहरबानी करो , और " प्रोसेस "के बारे में एक बार फिर पढ़  लो 
फिर से नक़ल चिपका रहा हु , 
"  *फीमेल सैटिस्फेक्शन और ऑर्गनिस्म एक काम्प्लेक्स प्रोसेस है,*  और उसमे लिंग की लम्बाई का उतना महत्व नहीं होता जितना आर्ट ऑफ़ लव मेकिंग का होता है
ओर्गेज़्म तो पढ़ लियो ,  पर सैटिस्फेक्शन स्केप कर गयो भायो।  दुनो को खलरे में कूट पीस कर मिला दो , प्रोसेस दिख जावेगो

----------


## Unregistered poxo

> टाइपोग्राफ़िकल मिस्टेक के  लिए खेद है जी ।  अंगरेजी को देवनागरी में  लिखने में कभी कभी हमसे  गलती हो जावे है भाया  .लेकिन शुक्र हे आप समझ तो गए। 
> लेकिन मेहरबानी करो , और " प्रोसेस "के बारे में एक बार फिर पढ़  लो 
> फिर से नक़ल चिपका रहा हु , 
> "  *फीमेल सैटिस्फेक्शन और ऑर्गनिस्म एक काम्प्लेक्स प्रोसेस है,*  और उसमे लिंग की लम्बाई का उतना महत्व नहीं होता जितना आर्ट ऑफ़ लव मेकिंग का होता है
> ओर्गेज़्म तो पढ़ लियो ,  पर सैटिस्फेक्शन स्केप कर गयो भायो।  दुनो को खलरे में कूट पीस कर मिला दो , प्रोसेस दिख जावेगो


अरे कोउ बात ना भैया, गलती हम इंसानन से ही तो होतो है। हमाओ तो फ़र्ज़ होतो थो गलती बतानो, सो हमऊ से रहो ना गयो।

----------


## pkpasi

सुबह खाली पेट लहसुन खाने से क्या फायदा होता है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> सुबह खाली पेट लहसुन खाने से क्या फायदा होता है


कहा जाता है कि कच्चे लहसुन की 2-3 कलियो का प्रतिदिन सेवन करना यौन-शाक्ति बढ़ाने का बेहतरीन घरेलू उपचार है। लहसुन में कोमोत्तेजक गुण पाए जाते हैं, जो रक्त संचार और और यौन क्षमता को बढ़ाने में मदद करता है। लेकिन ज्यादा लहसुन खाने से बचना चाहिए। लहसुन में एलीकीन होता है जो कि सेक्सी भागों में खून के प्रवाह को बढ़ाता है।

----------


## navinc4u

लिंग की लंबाई तो नहीं  मोटाई कुछ हद तक बढ़ाई जा सकती है और अच्छी उत्तेजना से भी लिंग थोड़ा बड़ा लगता है किसी अच्छे तेल की मालिश और वैक्यूम पम्प इसके लिये कारगर है 
मुख मैथुन वैक्यूम पम्प का एक कारगर विकल्प है

----------


## pkpasi

> लिंग की लंबाई तो नहीं  मोटाई कुछ हद तक बढ़ाई जा सकती है और अच्छी उत्तेजना से भी लिंग थोड़ा बड़ा लगता है किसी अच्छे तेल की मालिश और वैक्यूम पम्प इसके लिये कारगर है 
> मुख मैथुन वैक्यूम पम्प का एक कारगर विकल्प है


मित्र क्या आप अच्छे तेल के बारे में बता सकते हैं

----------

